

The 'iOSification' of OSX - sgottit
http://www.alasdairmonk.com/journal/the-iosification-of-osx/

======
howells
It's a great article, and here's my take on it in response:
[http://howells.ws/posts/view/72/on-the-iosification-of-
os-x-...](http://howells.ws/posts/view/72/on-the-iosification-of-os-x-and-why-
it-doesnt-matter)

